
Life Under the Algorithm - anarbadalov
https://newrepublic.com/article/155666/life-algorithm
======
anarbadalov
"What Guendelsberger found in her experiment was that employers now 'demand a
workforce that can think, talk, feel, and pick stuff up like humans—but with
as few needs outside of work as robots. They insist their workers amputate the
messy human bits of themselves—family, hunger, thirst, emotions, the need to
make rent, sickness, fatigue, boredom, depression, traffic.' The results are
'cyborg jobs,' and they account, by Guendelsberger’s reckoning, for almost
half of the American workforce. The hidden moments of reclaimed freedom that
make any job bearable are being discovered and wiped out by bosses everywhere:
That trick you used to use to slow down the machine won’t work anymore; or
that window of 23 minutes when you knew your boss couldn’t watch you is
vanishing. Whatever little piece of humanity survived in these fragments dies
with them. "

